# Jihad This....



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2008)

Great little clip showing the Allah Akbars getting their trips to the Virgin laden Holy Grounds cashed in....

Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2008)

8) Fitting that a bunch of these turds got sent to hell with fire.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Boy that was good! i like the truck full of idiots blowing up!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful thing to watch!

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks like freedom to me.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 14, 2008)

Too bad there wasnt a AC-130 on station.

.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 17, 2008)

Good video...


----------

